# Didn't get paid for a surge fare



## UBERSCREWED

I had a $178 fare from a 25 mile trip during a 6.5x surge. I checked my statement today and UBER completely omitted the trip from my statement. What gives?


----------



## TimFromMA

Was the fare there minus the surge or did it get dropped all together?

Others have been reporting that some passengers are scamming the system by contacting Uber to report that the driver picked up the wrong person and getting the fare refunded.


----------



## thehappytypist

If you don't even see the trip on your statement, it's possible it's been flagged as a high fare and it needs to be reviewed and manually approved. If it was a high surge, it's more likely to be flagged.


----------



## UBERSCREWED

It was dropped completely. This is the one fare that made the night worth working.


----------



## UBERxGc

6.5 surge? Where are you? I'm coming.

Anyway, so tell us more. Does it still show on your trip history? If so, Uber usually double-check high fares before they pay you. You should get paid for it next week.

EDIT: reading your most recent posts just now.

If you remember any details like time, locations etc email them and see what's up. If you do not have any info, looks like you do not have a case!


----------



## UBERSCREWED

Any idea how long that takes, typist? I dealt with a lot of shit from these drunk *****es because I knew I was about to make a lot of money off this fare.


----------



## UBERSCREWED

I'm in DFW. It was right after the bars closed. It is still in my trip history


----------



## UBERxGc

UBERSCREWED said:


> I'm in DFW. It was right after the bars closed. It is still in my trip history


you should be fine then. You'll get paid next week.


----------



## thehappytypist

That's a more difficult question than you would think lol It depends on how backed up they are. Going off my experience, you should have it on your next statement.


----------



## UBERSCREWED

Ok thanks for the info guys


----------



## dmiller227

UBERSCREWED said:


> I'm in DFW. It was right after the bars closed. It is still in my trip history


Just to be safe, take a screen shot of that trip history, you might need it for future reference!


----------



## Fauxknight

High dollar fares have to be reviewed before they are paid out. You should be fine getting it still, just wait for the next statement.

Surprised you have your statement already, been getting mine on Tuesdays recently.


----------



## TimFromMA

Fauxknight said:


> High dollar fares have to be reviewed before they are paid out. You should be fine getting it still, just wait for the next statement.
> 
> Surprised you have your statement already, been getting mine on Tuesdays recently.


Weekly statements are updated in real time. You can see fares on the statement soon after finishing them.


----------



## Casandria

Not every part of the weekly statement updates in real time. Guarantees are factored in later as well as first time rider payouts. High fares are reviewed, but all of ours have been in the statement for the week they were earned; they just don't show up right away.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Sigh, 6.5 surge. Haven't seen one of those since Halloween. Nowadays a 3.0 surge gets me tingly all over, and we only see stuff like that at last call on Saturday night.


----------



## Fauxknight

TimFromMA said:


> Weekly statements are updated in real time. You can see fares on the statement soon after finishing them.


Until they advance to the next week, at which point that week can not be seen until it is finalized and moved into your history. During that time they calculate guarantees/bonuses and review the high fares. If you haven't received your official statement for the week there is a good chance you'll still get it on this check.

If I get a first time rider later in the week they usually show up on the next week, but everything else has always been same week.


----------



## TimFromMA

When I give my last ride, by the time I get home, all the rides I gave that day show up on the statement.


----------



## Casandria

@TimFromMA Have you ever had a very high fare?


----------



## Driving4nothing

So I had a similar situation this past Saturday the 16th. Picked up pax on 3.8 surge. In his drunken stupor he must not have realized this joy ride was gonna be expensive. He states he was going to some gay after hours club but he was from out of town so didn't know how it would be. I was thinking In my head I don't think this is a club area but what do I know. Sure enough we arrive and it's a residential address. He instructed me to wait while he checked it out. He comes back and says f it-take me back to the hotel. I said do you realize the hotel is really far and the fare is likely to be very expensive. He said yeah that's fine I'm on vacation. I've dropped 50 on uber before and I'll do it again. I'm thinking um 50 try 150 but I didn't say it out loud. Sure enough we arrive at the hotel safely and I end the fare quietly in my lap as he exits. He didn't ask but it ended up being $172. So the trip shows in my history but it's not on my pay statement for this week. A few questions if anyone could be so kind to reply. Should I reach out to uber and tell them the story so they don't think I was joyriding? I did the work I expect to get paid and I did tell the passenger the fare was going to be expensive. Also can someone provide an uber support email? It seems really hard to contact them


----------



## TimFromMA

Casandria said:


> @TimFromMA Have you ever had a very high fare?


Ubering for me was a money losing endeavor from day one. It just took me 3 weeks to realize it.


----------



## Driving4nothing

How is it possible to lose money ubering!?!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

On these high fares, how does smart-app know when a pax's card is possibly maxed out. Is it similar to the way they do it at gas stations, where there's a $75 hold?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Driving4nothing said:


> How is it possible to lose money ubering!?!


Before I respond and suggest to others to wait and let him "edit" that question.


----------



## Driving4nothing

Not gonna edit. I think If you are losing money ubering you aren't smart enough to figure out the game and the way it's played. And if you are losing money I would recommend quitting immediately and doing something else.


----------



## Driving4nothing

DrJeecheroo said:


> On these high fares, how does smart-app know when a pax's card is possibly maxed out. Is it similar to the way they do it at gas stations, where there's a $75 hold?


I believe the cc company will let the charge go through and charge the card owner an over the limit fee


----------



## TimFromMA

I have a few big issues that makes this a money losing operation.

First, my vehicle gets 18mpg on a good day

Second, I live halfway between our biggest local markets which are Boston and Worcester so I have to travel quite a ways racking up lots of dead miles.

Third, if i get into an accident while ubering, my insurance won't cover me and the Uber insurance is not that good.

Fourth, my time is worth ALOT more that anything I can earn with uber


----------



## Driving4nothing

These are all valid Reasons and also why uber isn't for everyone. There are times I ask myself why the f I am doing this also. But I have my own reasons for doing it like trying to pay my house off early.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Driving4nothing said:


> Not gonna edit. I think If you are losing money ubering you aren't smart enough to figure out the game and the way it's played. And if you are losing money I would recommend quitting immediately and doing something else.


With uber it can be difficult to make that determination on the short term. I don't drive much any more, but over all I think I came out ahead. The key thing was getting a vehicle that used up a bulk of it's depreciation value. There's just so much to factor in. The insurance can really makes things complicated.


----------



## Fauxknight

Driving4nothing said:


> He didn't ask but it ended up being $172. So the trip shows in my history but it's not on my pay statement for this week. A few questions if anyone could be so kind to reply. Should I reach out to uber and tell them the story so they don't think I was joyriding? I did the work I expect to get paid and I did tell the passenger the fare was going to be expensive. Also can someone provide an uber support email? It seems really hard to contact them


Large fares have to be reviewed before they are finalized, that's just normal Uber policy, takes an extra couple of days.

If you see the fare adjusted in any way then you contact Uber and give them your side of the story. If you need to contact them just select help in the partner portal, log in and the select the ride and report some sort of issue with it to open up an email to a CSR.


----------



## Guest

The same thing is happening with me which is how I found this site. So new here and can say I am convinced so far. Last night was my first night driving and I did 5 trips today for a total of 27 trips so far and, with the trip that is in my trip history but not in my payment statement, I made over $300 with about $20 spent in gas.

But the fare was a surge fare at 6.5 in milwaukee and was an 18 mile trip.
It is showing as $0.00 in my app trip history, $157.01 when I look at the trip history online and it just doesn't show anything in the payment statement for this ride.
The route that I followed when using the navigation system provided with the app (using google maps) did require me to take a detour as an exit that once existed is no longer there due to some freeway construction. I wouldn't mind if they had to cut that part of the trip out but I would still like to be paid for that trip even if the route needs to be modified.

And as far as making money, granted it is new years and the demand is high, so far it is easy to make money doing this... and I drive a crossover that gets 18mpg in the city. Its easy money... almost like all I have to do if I want to make a few bucks is turn it on and hop in the car. I can make money whenever I want. Love it.


----------

